# Helix M Six dsp



## Caustic (May 13, 2018)

HELIX M SIX DSP 6x100W RMS AMP WITH INTEGRATED 10-CHANNEL DSP HI-INPUT, NEW 2022 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HELIX M SIX DSP 6x100W RMS AMP WITH INTEGRATED 10-CHANNEL DSP HI-INPUT, NEW 2022 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





$780 shipped for a quality 6 channel and a fantastic dsp combo


----------



## Caustic (May 13, 2018)

5 days from ordered to delivered, Poland to Arizona


----------



## Mike-G (Dec 25, 2008)

Just hope you don't have any problems with it and need warranty work. That is a good price though


----------



## Caustic (May 13, 2018)

Mike-G said:


> Just hope you don't have any problems with it and need warranty work. That is a good price though


Why is that? You've had need of use of the sellers warranty? I've bought from them before, zero issues with the stuff.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Caustic said:


> Why is that? You've had need of use of the sellers warranty? I've bought from them before, zero issues with the stuff.











eBay Nightmare 2022 *STAY AWAY from AUDIO_FOR_FUN*


I doubt that Audio_for_fun is a legit dealer. He probably gets his stock off someone else who is, and that dealer has no control over who resells the equipment. Or more likely gets a kick back and doesn't care. Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk this. He is most likely some not-so-honest...




www.diymobileaudio.com





Take this for what it’s worth. I’ve bought before from them and I know other members who have to. Shipped quick and was brand new but I wouldn’t expect any support or even a response if something happened. It is a good deal besides that.


----------



## ajb1205 (Oct 17, 2016)

Support your local dealer. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Caustic (May 13, 2018)

Oh... that clown shoes thread 🤣🤣🤣 

Well lucky for me, I knew exactly what I wanted before I bought it. And at $780, that's basically a "buying used" price, I can live with buying a brand new product and gambling that it'll live when properly implemented.


----------

